# 6 ND Lakes Closed to Fishing this Winter



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Six Lakes Closed to Winter Fishing

Anglers are reminded that six North Dakota lakes are closed to winter
fishing.

McDowell Dam (Burleigh County), Lightning Lake (McLean County), Nygren
Dam (Morton County), Kraft Slough (Sargent County), Velva Sportsmens
Pond (Ward County) and Kettle Lake (Williams County) are closed to
fishing from Nov. 1 through March 31.

Anglers should refer to the 2004-06 North Dakota Fishing Guide for
winter fishing regulations.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

I noticed the stocking report for Kraft Slough showed heavy stocking of perch in 2004. Is it just closed this winter to give the lake some time to develop, or is it just a summer fishery?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

As far as i know it is giving kraft time to devlop.


----------

